
Limited Progress Seen Even as More Nations Step Up on Climate - drallison
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/28/world/limited-progress-seen-even-as-more-nations-step-up-on-climate.html
======
drallison
It is ironic when a forecast temperature increase of five degrees is seen as
"progress". On the global warming front everything seems to be too little and
too late.

~~~
Recurecur
Well...don't forget these projections are basically based on assumptions. At
the moment (despite the revisionist science being promoted by NOAA) there's an
almost 20 year hiatus which remains unexplained. Some highly informed
scientists are convinced that climate sensitivity is substantially lower than
theorized by most modelers.

That said, there is a win/win solution - a widespread rollout of nuclear power
generation. This should be combined with significant investment in new, safer
nuclear approaches centered around molten salt reactors.

What's not to like about inexpensive, pollution-free power? If done correctly,
nuclear should drive electricity prices towards five cents per KWH, far below
the price achievable with solar or wind for the foreseeable future.

